
Segways become illegal on public roads in UK - nazwa
http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/p_to_r/road_traffic_offences/#segway
======
zimpenfish
Apparently been illegal for a long time (~2011) but this is coming up again in
relation to "hoverboards".

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/12/hoverboard...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/12/hoverboards-
illegal-pavements-roads-scooters)

